# FF: 3 S. jurupari



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

I have three S. jurupari for free. I bought them not very long ago, two weeks maybe, they are 2-2.5", and were very healthy. Unfortunately my new tank is cycling, something I thought wouldn't happen with the cycled filter I bought. But it has and the Eartheaters are NOT doing well. I feel that they will not survive the cycling process and would like to see them get out of my tank so they have a chance. They are currently gasping and very listless. The two angelfish and one severum are doing fine with the cycling, but these guys are more sensitive.

So if someone can come and pick them up tonight, or on the weekend, they can have them for free. I have a feeling it won't take them long to recover once they get into an established tank. I don't want to see them go as they are the coolest fish, but I don't want to see them suffer either.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Can u have them in another tank? or maybe someone can house them for u until your tank is good to go?


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

No it isn't possible for me to have them in another tank, I don't have another one, and if I set another one up it would be uncycled anyway. I don't know anyone with a tank to take them.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just do daily water changes and they should make it. And get some Seachem Stability. Those are nice fish and it would be a shame to just give them away. Hopefully someone close to you with tank space can house them for a while.


----------



## Brendan (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll take them I'll pick them up today please give me a call 778 896 7222. Thanks!


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

Stability is the best. it will fix up the tank. nice fish


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup you can always get around cycling with water changes. I've also used Stability before and it's a good product as long as you adhere to the instructions carefully. Keep the fish and do wc's if you are concerned. How big is your tank as those aren't very large fish?


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

The tank is a three foot long 35 gallon. They are small fish right now, there are six fish in total in the tank, two small angels, one baby severum and the eartheaters. I will upgrade as they get bigger, but it's my only tank right now.

If you think that daily water changes will help I will try it. I would really love to keep them, but if they don't get better in a day or two I will still give them up. I will stop and get some seachem on my way home. 

How much water should I change daily? 10-15%? 30%? More?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I might be able to house them for you if the daily water changes don't help. You could take them back after your tank has cycled. Also could lend you a cycled sponge filter to boost you bb colony. Let me know.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

50% at least, if you're using Prime. Actually if you're using Prime it will also help detoxify ammonia. Do you have an ammonia test kit? I would hate for us to be giving you advice for ammonia if it's something else in the tank. 

So just to be clear, the tank already had fish in it and was cycled probably and you think adding the 3 geos caused a mini cycle?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Try it, i think u should instead of giving them away  U can have some bacteria water from my sponges if u like too lol sounds funny, want my bacteria? lol


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> I might be able to house them for you if the daily water changes don't help. You could take them back after your tank has cycled. Also could lend you a cycled sponge filter to boost you bb colony. Let me know.


Thank you for the offer, that is really nice of you. I will try the water changes and Seachem and if it doesn't help I may take you up on that 



2wheelsx2 said:


> 50% at least, if you're using Prime. Actually if you're using Prime it will also help detoxify ammonia. Do you have an ammonia test kit? I would hate for us to be giving you advice for ammonia if it's something else in the tank.
> 
> So just to be clear, the tank already had fish in it and was cycled probably and you think adding the 3 geos caused a mini cycle?


I wasn't using Prime, but I will grab some when I get the stability.
I do have an ammonia test kit, that is how I knew it was likely a cycle. 
What happened is I set up a new tank, and bought a cycled fluval 404 filter so that I could add fish right away. But when I bought the filter it was way too dirty for me to use, so I rinsed the media in treated water, and then put it on the tank. But it was unplugged perhaps too long and the bacteria might have died. I left it plenty dirty, just gave things a dip. It still spewed all sorts of horrid things into my tank. So then I added two angelfish the next day and they did great. Then a few days later the eartheaters, and maybe a week later the sev. It wasn't until after I added the severum that I noticed the eartheaters going downhill and found the ammonia at .25. I added a bubbler to give a bit more oxygen.

So I will start water changing every day, switch to Prime and start using the Stability. Hopefully all those things will help.

Thank you all for your help so far. I guess this shouldn't really be in the classifieds anymore.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I would also be willing to house them for you until your tank is cycled through. Are all your parameters in a good place? Stability would be a good way to go for sure. Let me know if you need to use a tank temporarily.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

if you deliver il house em for you


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Longimanus said:


> I wasn't using Prime, but I will grab some when I get the stability.
> I do have an ammonia test kit, that is how I knew it was likely a cycle.
> What happened is I set up a new tank, and bought a cycled fluval 404 filter so that I could add fish right away. But when I bought the filter it was way too dirty for me to use, so I rinsed the media in treated water, and then put it on the tank. But it was unplugged perhaps too long and the bacteria might have died. I left it plenty dirty, just gave things a dip. It still spewed all sorts of horrid things into my tank. So then I added two angelfish the next day and they did great. Then a few days later the eartheaters, and maybe a week later the sev. It wasn't until after I added the severum that I noticed the eartheaters going downhill and found the ammonia at .25. I added a bubbler to give a bit more oxygen.
> 
> ...


Looks like you're doing all the right things with the extra air and by adding Prime and Stability with the water changes. You'll be fine. I went through this also when I pushed the envelop too far in starting up my cube and know how stressful it is. I think you'll be ok with the things you're doing. If not, you can still give them away or have someone house them for you.


----------



## phyeung (Feb 10, 2012)

These are very nice fishes. I would love to keep them. But with only 6 fishes all together in a 35 gallons tank, I think you should keep them. What I would like you to try is to stop using fluval 404, use a HOB filter and some bubbles and may be some salt. Just a thought.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Unfortunately two of them were dead when I got home from work yesterday. I did a water change with prime a stability so hopefully if I do it everyday the last one will be alright. Thanks again for all of your advice and offers of help, it is much appreciated.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Well all three of them have died. The ammonia was barely .25, the nitrates really had no colour to register, the PH is fine at 6.5-7. 

Are those low levels really so toxic?


----------

